# Primal?



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Can someone please explain to me what Primal is! Is it premade raw? Is it a good food to feed? Is it something you can feed all the time? I feed Roxy Fromm, and she'll probably stay on that for now. But, I plan on feeding more Stella and Chewy's too. Is Primal something I can give her as a meal instead of Fromm or SC on occasion?


----------



## Deerboy's Momma (May 23, 2011)

Primal is a raw, pre-made, ground-up mixture of various percentages of muscle meat, organ meat, and bone. They come in a variety of flavors. The Primal website shows you a full list of products, which contain RMBs 

Primal Pet Foods: Wholesome Raw Food for Dogs and Cats


----------

